

The letter to the Patent Office you have to read - CapitalistCartr
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-500395_162-57581797/the-letter-to-the-patent-office-you-have-to-read/

======
evan_
What a useless letter! Did I miss a real argument in there or was it all ad
hominem attacks?

